# Seekarte Langeland-Spodsbjerg



## jürgen1811 (23. Juli 2007)

Hallo
ich fahre Anfang September das erste mal nach Spodsbjerg-Langeland zu Dorsch Angeln.Könnte mir vieleicht jemand eine Seekarte mit ein paar eingezeichnete Angelstellen zu Verfügung stellen damit ich nicht ganz zu blind mit dem Boot duch die Gegend fahre!!Würde mich über eine Antwort sehr freuen.

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Seekarte Langeland-Spodsbjerg*

moin jürgen

wenn du dir dort ein boot leihst bekommste auch ne karte und sogar tips.
ich nehme mal an das du dir eins leihen willst,oder bringste ein eigenes mit?

greez
andy


----------



## Truttafriend (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Seekarte Langeland-Spodsbjerg*

Herzlich willkommen an Board Jürgen :m

Falls du nix bekommst wird dir dies sicherlich hilfreich sein #h

Hier solltest du auch mal vorbeiklicken.


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (23. Juli 2007)

*AW: Seekarte Langeland-Spodsbjerg*

übrigens bekommste auch die Seekarten im Angelladen vor Ort zu kaufen .die Ladenbesitzer geizen auch nicht mit hilfreichen Tips.das ist halt Dänemark.

greez
andy


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (24. Juli 2007)

*AW: Seekarte Langeland-Spodsbjerg*

orientiere dich einfach an den stellnetzen die fischer wissen warum.cu


----------



## hoffmannru (20. Februar 2011)

*AW: Seekarte Langeland-Spodsbjerg*

Hallo,

hört sich so an, als ob Du Dich um Langeland herum auskennst.
Ich fahre im Sept. zum ersten Mal hin. Gibt es bzgl. des Bootfahrens kritische Stellen oder andere Dinge, auf die man besonders aufpassen muß?
Ich meine solche, die man nicht auf Anhieb aus der Seekarte heraus erkennt.
Worauf würdest Du als Anfänger besonders achten?

Danke im voraus.

Gruß

Rüdiger


----------

